# Challenge! Think your cruze is faster than mine? Prove it!



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Ok, the Cruze Diesel site is getting a little stagnant folks! We're getting 5 pages of posts (facetiously stated) on "Thinking of Buying a CTD" and other threads. Now those are important and I think we should all voice an opinion for the potential buyer concerning one of the world's best cars, but we need to spice the forum up a bit...we've been at the same number of threads for some time now. So, with that said:

I issue this challenge: My Cruze diesel is faster in the quarter mile than any other "bone stock" Chevrolet Cruze on the forum. If you don't believe me, meet me at Memphis International Raceway on March 28th at 8:00 p.m. and we'll run-em side-by-side to find out (weather permitting)! When we're done, we'll begin a thread to post our fastest time slips. I will take my GoPro cameras to gather additional evidence. Gas fueled Cruze's are invited as well.

Realizing some of you won't be able to make that trip, it would be acceptable to me, for you to post your times from any other trip to your local dragstrip. Some of you may not be close enough to a 1/4 mile strip, but 1/8 mile time slips are ok too. 

If any of you come and have never run a car at the drag strip, I would be willing to do a short instructional talk at the strip on how to do it and how to get the best times and, most importantly...how to win! Oh...bring a helmet if you expect your Cruze to break into the 13 second range!!!!...lol...(I will bring two helmets just in case rules have changed and all runs require a helmet).

So, who's in???


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Is your Cruze modified?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

why is "bone stock" in quotes?
I would join you , if Memphis wasn't a 3 hour drive.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Mine is just fast enough to get me to work on time (37 miles in 50 minutes).


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice idea .. I'd love to but it's a little to far.. Having said that , I think I could make it there on 1 tank


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I did a poll on a dyno day and I didn't even get one response lol. Than again I am not one of the popular kids on here


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Ok, the Cruze Diesel site is getting a little stagnant folks! We're getting 5 pages of posts (facetiously stated) on "Thinking of Buying a CTD" and other threads.


I think the important thing to note here is we don't have a forum full of problems. I'll be happy to talk about how much I like my car as long as we don't have to talk about how much they're falling apart.

As for the race, yeah, I'm like 1,000 miles away, but have fun!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I know, lets make the contest about who would take the longest to get there, I believe I have a good chance at this?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Aussie said:


> I know, lets make the contest about who would take the longest to get there, I believe I have a good chance at this?


Either you or the members from S.E. Asia


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I would be interested in your instructions. I have never raced a 1/4 mile.
I'm sure I wouldn't be the fastest, but I might get the best MPG.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

OOoooo. I would love to take my car out on a track...never done it before. Unfortunately memphis is a bit far from me, and I have no idea how to find it there is anything close to me...


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

PanJet said:


> I think the important thing to note here is we don't have a forum full of problems. I'll be happy to talk about how much I like my car as long as we don't have to talk about how much they're falling apart.
> 
> As for the race, yeah, I'm like 1,000 miles away, but have fun!


just like the maytag repair man **** things won`t break!! ...........boring car


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> Either you or the members from S.E. Asia


I kinda think it will be a draw with all countries outside of the Americas unless his car floats/flies lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Aussie said:


> I know, lets make the contest about who would take the longest to get there, I believe I have a good chance at this?


Especially if you include the time it would take to ship your Cruze.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've noticed that our CDT owners have been posting in other parts of CruzeTalk when their comments and questions apply to the Cruze in general. This is actually a good thing for the forum as a whole.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> Is your Cruze modified?


Nope, my Cruze is bone stock and I would probably lose every race, but I would have fun doing it...lol.



Aussie said:


> I know, lets make the contest about who would take the longest to get there, I believe I have a good chance at this?


Pretty sure I know who'd win!



Barefeet said:


> I would be interested in your instructions. I have never raced a 1/4 mile.
> I'm sure I wouldn't be the fastest, but I might get the best MPG.


I have been drag racing for a long, long time and could really give some good advice...honest.



Luigi said:


> OOoooo. I would love to take my car out on a track...never done it before. Unfortunately memphis is a bit far from me, and I have no idea how to find it there is anything close to me...


Just Google it...you'll find one. I did that for the Chicago area and remembered Route 66 Raceway. I've raced there!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

When I first joined I was about the only one on the forum that had a Cruize diesel.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The Cruze Diesel is tested by various places from 16.7-17.1 seconds in the 1/4 mile. With a weekend's worth of luggage for myself and my wife, a 15" subwoofer in the trunk (plus amplifiers), no track prep, and a horrible launch (had never tried to launch a manual transmission during a race prior to this), I did a 17.1 in the 1/4 mile. 

With a "40hp" tune, this guy pulled a 16.5 in his Cruze diesel: 
2014 Cruze Diesel 1/4 mile - YouTube

With the right "driver mod," a manual 1.4T 1LT or Eco might beat you.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The Cruze Diesel is tested by various places from 16.7-17.1 seconds in the 1/4 mile. With a weekend's worth of luggage for myself and my wife, a 15" subwoofer in the trunk (plus amplifiers), no track prep, and a horrible launch (had never tried to launch a manual transmission during a race prior to this), I did a 17.1 in the 1/4 mile.
> 
> With a "40hp" tune, this guy pulled a 16.5 in his Cruze diesel:
> 2014 Cruze Diesel 1/4 mile - YouTube
> ...


Even diesel owners seem to be missing the point, put 4 adults and a trunk full of luggage in the car and then drive it in mountains and you will be in real diesel territory, or need to gvertake an 18 wheeler on a single lane country road, then you will see what a diesel is all about. It was never meant to be a race car, just a really quiet and safe tourer. How do you think it would go if you reduced the weight to that of an Eco?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Even diesel owners seem to be missing the point, put 4 adults and a trunk full of luggage in the car and then drive it in mountains and you will be in real diesel territory, or need to gvertake an 18 wheeler on a single lane country road, then you will see what a diesel is all about. It was never meant to be a race car, just a really quiet and safe tourer. How do you think it would go if you reduced the weight to that of an Eco?


The ECO MT's shiine in these conditions as well. I really feel that "CRUZE" is a valid name for this car. Regardless of powertrain and gearing this car is fabulous for Cruzing.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The Cruze Diesel is tested by various places from 16.7-17.1 seconds in the 1/4 mile. With a weekend's worth of luggage for myself and my wife, a 15" subwoofer in the trunk (plus amplifiers), no track prep, and a horrible launch (had never tried to launch a manual transmission during a race prior to this), I did a 17.1 in the 1/4 mile.
> 
> With a "40hp" tune, this guy pulled a 16.5 in his Cruze diesel:
> 2014 Cruze Diesel 1/4 mile - YouTube
> ...


There are a lot of tricks to getting a good launch with either stick or manual. With a front wheel drive and non positraction differential, I would imagine a Cruze will be difficult to finesse through the quarter mile. I suspect wheelspin might be a problem.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine would probably beat everyone else's - 'cause it's got a manual transmission...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Even diesel owners seem to be missing the point, put 4 adults and a trunk full of luggage in the car and then drive it in mountains and you will be in real diesel territory, or need to gvertake an 18 wheeler on a single lane country road, then you will see what a diesel is all about. It was never meant to be a race car, just a really quiet and safe tourer. How do you think it would go if you reduced the weight to that of an Eco?


Turbochargers FTW!

I did just this last weekend (4 people, full trunk, AC on, fighting a headwind). The Cruze was a bit slow at merging onto the highway like I normally do (3000 RPM in 4th gear) - I could definitely feel the weight in the car, but did just fine throughout the mountains, with the AC on, in 6th gear on every big hill. Made several pedal to the metal passes of slow-moving left lane campers just fine as well. 

It was definitely happier up there than the 2.5L Toyota (not a bad engine, but no low-end power) that has to drop 1-2 gears for every big hill. 

I commented to someone the other day the the Cruze - any model/engine Cruze - is a real fun car when it's driven at 7/10 of its potential. Push the car to its limits...handling, acceleration, braking, etc...and you realize that there's not much more left in it, and you just want more from it. But it's a fun little economy car in ANY trim for what it is. Fun can even be had with the LS - you have to keep it near redline though.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> Mine would probably beat everyone else's - 'cause it's got a manual transmission...


Unless it has been tuned it is also down on HP and Torque. The series 2 diesel is up 10kw and 40nm and the USA diesel is in between on power and has the 10 second overboost in torque so is a manual really worth that much extra to make up the shortfall. Also the quickest drag cars are automatic with a high stall.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I kinda think it will be a draw with all countries outside of the Americas unless his car floats/flies lol


Being a diesel maybe I could use a long snorkel, only I don't think I could get to Hawaii from Sydney on one tank of fuel.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

No takers on my challenge??? Surely there are some who would like to try the drag strip. I've got March 28th on my calendar of important things to do.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

ParisTNDude said:


> Just Google it...you'll find one. I did that for the Chicago area and remembered Route 66 Raceway. I've raced there!


The last time I ran at a drag strip was at US30 in Hobart, IN in the early 70's running my 70 442. Back then it was AHRA.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

I'd be happy if the forum _or_ Chevrolet told me what I could do to get a donut spare!

Maybe I'll take the CTD to an autocross.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> The last time I ran at a drag strip was at US30 in Hobart, IN in the early 70's running my 70 442. Back then it was AHRA.


 I know where that's at...I was running a 68 Dodge Charger R/T 440 back when your 442 was built. My Momma lived in Lake Station and before that in Tolleston. Lot's of fun with that car...put a whoopin' or two on some 442s....lol.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

What bracket did you run in? If I remember correctly I was in ET 6.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> No takers on my challenge??? Surely there are some who would like to try the drag strip. I've got March 28th on my calendar of important things to do.


Too far for me, but post videos after!


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> No takers on my challenge??? Surely there are some who would like to try the drag strip. I've got March 28th on my calendar of important things to do.


Drag racing has limited appeal. _Really_ limited.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I kinda think it will be a draw with all countries outside of the Americas unless his car floats/flies lol


Shipping cars....

lets make a cruze challenge where the forum gets together buys a wrecked cruze from a junk yard and we all get together to try to make it float


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> What bracket did you run in? If I remember correctly I was in ET 6.


I was thinking D stock automatic?????


----------

